# 3 Wing Bagotville Air Show



## WingsofFury (16 Jun 2009)

Thought I'd share a couple from the weekend, there'll be more later as I'm really needing to get some sleep right now...cheers.


----------



## bradlupa (16 Jun 2009)

love the pics, also the A-10 warthog what a machine


----------



## WingsofFury (17 Jun 2009)

Thanks, here's a few more including some A-10 porn for you... ;D


----------



## karl28 (17 Jun 2009)

Great Photos thanks for sharing them with us .


----------



## Jammer (17 Jun 2009)

Who owns the Corsair now?
I remember the Canadian Warplane Heritage sold it to finance the Lancaster restoration.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (17 Jun 2009)

These are great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingsofFury (17 Jun 2009)

Anytime folks, glad you like them. 

Jammer - the Corsair is owned by Vintage Wings of Canada and appeared this weekend flying in formation with a Mustang and then the 2 of them together in formation with a Lancaster.


----------



## Jammer (17 Jun 2009)

Thanks Much.
At least it stayed in Canada


----------



## WingsofFury (17 Jun 2009)

Agreed Jammer.


----------



## WingsofFury (19 Jun 2009)

Here's a few more from the show.


----------



## fire_guy686 (19 Jun 2009)

Great shots. Looks like it was a good show.


----------



## K225 (21 Jun 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Thanks Much.
> At least it stayed in Canada


Its not the same one that CWH owned and is to be repainted in the North Atlantic colour scheme Gray's aircraft had during the attack on the Triptz.


----------



## Jammer (21 Jun 2009)

Any idea where the CWH Corsair went?


----------



## tango22a (21 Jun 2009)

K225:

AFAIK Hammy Gray was not involved in FAA attack on Tirpitz, though I may be wrong. He was awarded his VC for attacking a Japanese destroyer, so the colour scheme on the Corsair seems to be accurate.

tango22a


----------



## K225 (22 Jun 2009)

For his brilliant work during the attack on the German battleship Tirpitz in Alten Fjord Gray was Mentioned-in-Dispatches. In August 1944, he saw action involving four attacks against Tirpitz when the 42,500-ton vessel was holed up in a Norwegian fjord. In the fourth attack, on August 18, Gray led his flight in a daring low-level strike against ships protecting the battleship. Other targets included the adjacent seaplane base and airfields, in a bid to draw fire away from the attacking Barracuda dive-bombers. The bombing attacks failed. Six Corsairs were lost and three Barracudas crashed on landing. 

In July 1945, he was awarded the Distinguished Service Cross for aiding in the destruction of a destroyer in the Tokyo area and on the 9th of August he won the Victoria Cross. The VWoC C-GVWC; was previous: NX106FG, N6897
2003 E.A.A. Airventure Grand Champion Warbird & Rolls Royce - Heritage Trophy Reno, NV - People's Choice Trophy. TV Series "Blacksheep Squadron" as VMF-214/WE/Blacksheep – Flew in 22 episodes.
The Hammy Gray colours were applied over the as delivered markings until she is repainted in the North Atlantic colours.

http://www.navalandmilitarymuseum.org/resource_pages/heroes/gray.html


----------



## tango22a (23 Jun 2009)

K225:

Sorry but I screwed up. The reference I looked at didn't mention participation in Tirpitz raid(s) or decoration earned BEFORE he earned VC. The only thing mentioned was in reference to his earning the VC.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## K225 (23 Jun 2009)

Actually when you read his history starting with flying Sea Hurricanes in North Africa he had quite an amazing career. As usual Canadians don't pay enough attention to our own history. The VWoC Corsair is an amazing restoration of an as delivered Goodyear Corsair. Actually got to help arm her when first delivered, the 50 cal are only missing the breaches and she has all the bullets in place.


----------



## WingsofFury (23 Jun 2009)

Thanks for sharing that information, always nice to read about our history!


----------



## K225 (23 Jun 2009)

The CWH Corsair went to the Olympic Flight Museum in Olympia Washington. Their page still shows it in Hampton Grays colours.

http://www.olympicflightmuseum.com/collection-FG1DCorsair.php

This in the warbird registry:

http://www.warbirdregistry.org/corsairregistry/fg1-92436.html


----------



## bradlupa (23 Jun 2009)

Has anybody seen the Blu Angels demostration team in action.


----------



## WingsofFury (9 Jul 2009)

Nope, but they're coming to Toronto for the Canadian International Air Show so I'll posting pictures of them then.

Here's some more for everyone's viewing pleasure.


----------



## WingsofFury (13 Jul 2009)

Ok, here's a few more from the weekend.


----------



## WingsofFury (13 Jul 2009)

And one more that I don't think I posted but it turned out well...  Back to editing now.


----------



## WingsofFury (13 Jul 2009)

Some more...


----------



## WingsofFury (15 Jul 2009)

2009 Bagotville Air Show Album - 2009 Bagotville Air Show


----------



## gaspasser (15 Jul 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> Has anybody seen the Blu Angels demostration team in action.



Unfortunatly, yes I have at the Shearwater Air Show a few years back.  I wasn't impressed with their .75 mach flybys...not big manoevers or passes like OUR GUYS The SNOWBIRDS.   :cdnsalute:  I was talking to the BA Cheif of Show (had to refuel Big Albert) and he was extremely impressed with our guys and how they can fit sooo much action and activity into the "show box".  
BA are nothing but go fast zoomies in pretty painted F-18s.   :boring:


----------

